
What is the coolest IoT product, concept, or news story you've seen recently? - iomt
Hello Reddit Fam! Every week I work to compile a list of the most interesting Internet of Things news I can find. As I finalize this week&#x27;s list, wanted to know if any of you have recomendations of cool IoT related things you have seen recently?
======
thefool
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2055918540/whoa-
board-d...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2055918540/whoa-board-dream-
with-touch-sensing-el-wire-panels) \- preorders end today.

